# Τι ώρα είναι;



## efi (Sep 18, 2010)

Τα παρακάτω αναπάντητα ερωτήματα μου ετέθησαν από ανήλικο και πολύ θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για να αποκαταστήσω την ξερολασύνη μου απέναντί του, είναι θέμα γοήτρου, καταλαβαίνετε 

α) Ποια είναι η συντακτική ανάλυση της ερώτησης 'Τι ώρα είναι;' και της απάντησής της; (πχ. 'Η ώρα είναι 7') 
β) Γιατί λέμε 'Στις 7 η ώρα' και όχι 'Στην 7 η ώρα'; (Επειδή 'η ώρα' είναι ενικός)
γ) Γιατί δε ρωτάμε στον πληθυντικό, δηλαδή 'Τι/Ποιες ώρες είναι;' (αφού σύμφωνα με την απάντηση, σπάνια είναι στον ενικό)
δ) Γιατί δε ρωτάμε 'Ποια είναι η ώρα;' ή 'Σε ποιαν ώρα;'
και τέλος
ε) Γιατί είναι σωστό 'Στη 1' και όχι 'Στις 1΄; (Η ερώτηση είναι παγίδα, εγώ την απάντησα και να πού φτάσαμε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2010)

Ωραίες ερωτήσεις! (Πότε θα γραφτεί στη Λεξιλογία, να ρωτάει μόνος του; :))

Να κάνω μια υπόθεση: Ότι η ερώτηση «τι ώρα είναι;» προέρχεται από εποχές που δεν υπήρχε ακριβής μέτρηση και η απάντηση ήταν περισσότερο ποιοτική: πρωινή, μεσημεριανή κ.ο.κ.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, περιμένω κι εγώ με ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## efi (Sep 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραίες ερωτήσεις! (Πότε θα γραφτεί στη Λεξιλογία, να ρωτάει μόνος του; :))



Είναι μέρος της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας. Πρώτα εξουδετερώνουμε τους ανθρώπους γύρω μας και μετά ανοίγουμε τα φτερά μας στους ξένους


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Αυτά για να απαντηθούν ικανοποιητικά και πλήρως απαιτούν έναν περίπατο στα ελληνικά από τα χρόνια της ελληνιστικής εποχής και δώθε. Από την ωραία επιγραφή του 1ου αι. μ.Χ. που έχει εδώ, που λέει ότι η βιβλιοθήκη θα ανοίγει «από ώρας πρώτης μέχρι έκτης», και εξηγεί η συντάκτρια της σελίδας ότι «η περίοδος από την ανατολή έως τη δύση του ηλίου χωριζόταν σε δώδεκα (12) ίσα μέρη, που η διάρκειά τους ποίκιλλε ανάλογα με την εποχή (το καλοκαίρι οι μέρες είναι μεγαλύτερες)» και ότι η πρώτη ώρα ήταν η πρώτη μετά την ανατολή.

Πριν από δύο αιώνες, ναι, ρωτούσαν «εις ποίαν ώραν;», αλλά και «τι ώρα είνε;». Έγραφαν «ώραν εβδόμην προ μεσημβρίας» (ή και «πριν της μεσημβρίας»), αλλά, όπως φαίνεται και στο ελληνογαλλικό του Βυζάντιου (1835) έλεγαν «είν' έξη ώραις» και «η ώρα είναι έξη». Για να ξέρεις σε ποια σημεία της γλώσσας έγιναν ποια περάσματα πρέπει να βάλουμε κάτω τους Θησαυρούς... Οπότε, υπομονή.

Έχει πλάκα που περιλαμβάνει και τα αρχαία: «Πηνίκα μάλιστα;» Κατευθείαν από τον Πλάτωνα.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 19, 2010)

Διαβάζουμε *un *demi-heure αντί του σωστού *une *demi-heure καθώς και *quel *heure est-il? αντί του *quelle *heure est-il?


Οn topic : Σε πολλές γλώσσες απαντάται ο πληθυντικός (à huit heures, a las ocho) κτλ.

Θυμάμαι και το στην μία η ώρα, αλλά στις δύο, στις τρεις ... (κάποιοι λένε στις μία από ... υπεργενίκευση του κανόνα)




Γκρ ... είχα ανοίξει πολλά παράθυρα στο κομπιούτερ και κόλλησε. Αναγκάστηκα να μετακινηθώ σε άλλο κομπιούτερ στο καφέ. Και δυστυχώς έχασα όσα είχα γράψει


----------



## efi (Sep 19, 2010)

Μα δεν είναι δυνατόν! 
Πέρα από την ιστορική αναδρομή, η οποία πραγματικά είναι απολαυστική, και πέρα από τους παραλληλισμούς με άλλες γλώσσες, διαπιστώνω ότι ό,τι και να πεις σ' αυτήν την έκφραση είναι γραμματικά και συντακτικά λάθος. 
Εκτός, ίσως, από το ''Εντεκάτη πρωινή'' ή ''Κατά την εντεκάτη πρωινή'' πχ. 
Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι «λάθος» γραμματικά ή συντακτικά «η ώρα είναι επτά», όπως δεν είναι λάθος «το όνομα είναι Κώστας». Νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τον αριθμό στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση σαν να είναι το όνομα της συγκεκριμένης ώρας.


----------



## efi (Sep 19, 2010)

Σωστά. Όμως ρωτάμε ''*Ποιο* είναι το όνομά σου;'' αλλά ''*Τι* ώρα είναι;''
Και επίσης, αυτό δεν μου εξηγεί το ''*Τι* ώρα θα φάμε;'' ''*Σ*τις 8'' 
Και γιατί ο πληθυντικός σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση και όχι στην προηγούμενη;

Και, τέλος πάντων, συντακτικά, ποιος όρος είναι τι; 
(Αυτά είναι προβλήματα, κυρίες και κύριοι!


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 19, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Δρα, αλλά εαν ο αριθμός παίζει τον ρόλο του ονόματος, τότε γιατι υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ και ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΤΑ ; Με την λογική, μάλλον, οτι η μονάδα θέλει ενικό, ενώ το 7 (εφόσον 7 > 1) πληθυντικό. Εκτός κι αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν μετά μανίας την ορθότητα του ''στη μια'', είναι λάθος.


----------



## efi (Sep 19, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Δρα, αλλά εαν ο αριθμός παίζει τον ρόλο του ονόματος, τότε γιατι υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός ΣΤΗ ΜΙΑ και ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΤΑ ; Με την λογική, μάλλον, οτι η μονάδα θέλει ενικό, ενώ το 7 (εφόσον 7 > 1) πληθυντικό. Εκτός κι αν αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν μετά μανίας την ορθότητα του ''στη μια'', είναι λάθος.



Αυτό σκέφτομαι κι εγώ.


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2010)

Έφη, πολύ με συγκίνησε η εξήγηση της κατάστασής σου:


> Πρώτα εξουδετερώνουμε τους ανθρώπους γύρω μας και μετά ανοίγουμε τα φτερά μας στους ξένους


οπότε παρακινήθηκα να συμβάλω κι εγώ στη συσκότιση :) του θέματος με διαισθητικές, εντελώς ατεκμηρίωτες παρατηρήσεις βασισμένες στο πώς το αντιλαμβάνομαι συγχρονικά, όχι διαχρονικά/ ιστορικά. 


efi said:


> α) Ποια είναι η συντακτική ανάλυση της ερώτησης 'Τι ώρα είναι;' και της απάντησής της; (πχ. 'Η ώρα είναι 7')
> β) Γιατί λέμε 'Στις 7 η ώρα' και όχι 'Στην 7 η ώρα'; (Επειδή 'η ώρα' είναι ενικός)
> γ) Γιατί δε ρωτάμε στον πληθυντικό, δηλαδή 'Τι/Ποιες ώρες είναι;' (αφού σύμφωνα με την απάντηση, σπάνια είναι στον ενικό)
> δ) Γιατί δε ρωτάμε 'Ποια είναι η ώρα;' ή 'Σε ποιαν ώρα;'
> ...


α) Η ερώτηση έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά απρόσωπης σύνταξης αλλά η απάντηση όχι, και αυτό είναι η πηγή των δεινών μας. Η απάντηση έχει υποκείμενο την ώρα. Αν το υπονοήσουμε και στην ερώτηση, καταλήγουμε στο "Τι ώρα είναι η ώρα;". Εκείνο που διαβλέπω είναι συμφυρμός δύο "ωρών": της χρονικής στιγμής (ή γενικότερα του χρόνου) και της μονάδας μέτρησης του χρόνου. Χορεύουν βαλσάκι εναλλασσόμενες αμέριμνα κι εμείς τρέχουμε και δεν φτάνουμε. Πρόσεξε όμως ότι, όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, η ερώτηση είναι συντακτικά άψογη.
β) Στις 7 [ώρες ήταν/ είναι/ θα είναι] η χρονική στιγμή. Ο μόνος πληθυντικός που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει θα ήταν "Στις 7 ώρες η ώρα"!
γ) Η διπλή φύση της ώρας... Και προφανώς δεν εννοείς "ποιες" αλλά "πόσες".
δ) Πέρα από το δισυπόστατο της ώρας, ας προστεθεί ότι η ερώτηση με το "ποια" θα απαιτούσε απάντηση του τύπου "η έβδομη ώρα" ή "η εφτά ώρα".
ε) Τώρα μας τα χαλάς. Το λανθασμένο της έκφρασης είναι πρόσφατη εφεύρεση των νεοκαθαρολόγων και δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να τους κάνουμε τη χάρη. Για πάρα πολύ καιρό κανείς δεν έλεγε "στη μία η ώρα". Εδώ παίζει βέβαια καθοριστικό ρόλο η πανίσχυρη αναλογία και η ευλογημένη οικονομία του ζωντανού λόγου. Ας παρατηρήσουμε όμως επίσης ότι χρησιμοποιούμε απόλυτο αριθμητικό ("εφτά" και όχι "έβδομη"), και αυτό ασφαλώς επιτρέπει στην αναλογία να φροντίσει για τα υπόλοιπα.

Επαναλαμβάνω: με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μέχρις ότου οι επιχωριάζοντες χαλκέντεροι ξετρυπώσουν τεκμηρίωση για τη σωστή τοποθέτηση του ζητήματος και εξοβελίσουν τις υποθέσεις μου στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Ώρα κι αυτή να ασχολούμαστε με το τι ώρα είναι! "Δώδεκα και μισή. Πώς πέρασεν η ώρα./ Δώδεκα και μισή. Πώς πέρασαν τα χρόνια." Πέρασεν η ώρα [ενικός], κάτι που προφανώς προϋποθέτει ότι πέρασαν και οι ώρες. Πόση ώρα πέρασε; Τρεις ώρες. Κάτι που αποδεικνύει ότι η ώρα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης της ώρας. Εντάξει, μην τα πεις όλα αυτά στο παιδί και το τρελάνεις. Επωφελήσου για μάθημα περί σχετικότητας και για το ότι τα τακτοποιημένα σχήματα βγαίνουν από την πολύπλοκη πραγματικότητα και όχι το αντίστροφο.


----------



## efi (Sep 19, 2010)

Φανταστική απάντηση! Είσαι ο ήρωάς μου! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

*Παίδες, θα σας δω στη μία:*






*Το φορτηγό θα έρθει στις δύο:*


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση... το λεξικό που βάζει ο nickel γράφει το αριθμητικό έξι ως έξη. Επειδή κατά τον Αριστοτέλη _έξις δευτέρα φύσις εστί_, η "ανορθογραφία" αυτή είναι εκούσια ή ακούσια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Τα χρόνια που η συνήθεια γραφόταν _έξις_, το αριθμητικό γραφόταν συνήθως _έξη_ (αν δεν γραφόταν _εξ_). Όταν ήρθε επίσημα στην γλώσσα μας η δημοτική και συστηματοποιήθηκαν κάποιες ορθογραφίες, τα τριτόκλιτα κατέληξαν σε —_η_ (π.χ. _πόλη, έξη_ — υπήρχε και πρόταση για _πόλι, έξι_) και το αριθμητικό καταστάλαξε σε _έξι_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

Συμπληρωματικά στα παραπάνω, και το σχετικό πλαισιάκι από το ΛΝΕΓ (2006):
*έξι ή έξη*; Το αρχαίο *εξ*, που έδινε την εντύπωση ότι στερείται καταλήξεως έναντι των άλλων αριθμητικών και ότι δεν διακρίνεται ακουστικά από την πρόθεση *εξ* (_εξ ανάγκης - εξάγω_), μεταπλάστηκε στον τ. *έξι*, λήγοντας έτσι σε φωνήεν. Το -ι αυτό είναι ίσως αναλογικώς προς τον μόνο υπάρχοντα σε -ι τύπο αριθμητικού (απολύτου), προς το _είκοσ-ι_, εξού και η γραφή _έξι_. Μερικοί έγραψαν το _έξι_ με -η (_έξη_), θεωρώντας ότι το -η τού _έξι_ προέρχεται από το σύνθετο _εξ-ήμισυ_. Οπωσδήποτε, ορθότερη (και επικρατούσα) είναι η γραφή _έξι_, με την οποία —ας προστεθεί και αυτό— διαφοροποιείται το _έξι_ από το _έξη (η)_ (< αρχ. _έξις_) «συνήθεια».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αυτά για να απαντηθούν ικανοποιητικά και πλήρως απαιτούν έναν περίπατο στα ελληνικά από τα χρόνια της ελληνιστικής εποχής και δώθε. [...] αλλά, όπως φαίνεται και στο ελληνογαλλικό του Βυζάντιου (1835) έλεγαν «είν' έξη ώραις» και «η ώρα είναι έξη». [...]


Ας πάμε λοιπόν καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια πιο πίσω, στη Δρέσδη το 1804, στο γερμανικό-απλορωμαϊκό λεξικό του γιατρού Βάιγκελ, κρατώντας όλες τις επιφυλάξεις που κρατάει και ο ίδιος ο καλός γιατρός στην εισαγωγή του απλορωμαϊκού-γερμανικού-ιταλικού λεξικού του, οχτώ χρόνια νωρίτερα _(μονοτονικά δικά μου, φυσικά)_:

Τέλος πάντων, να μην ελπίση τινάς ότι τούτο το λεξικόν θέλει περιέχη όλας τάς λέξεις μιας γλώσσης, η οποία έως τώρα ακόμη δεν είναι αρκετά γνωϛή παρ' ημών και οπού έχει τόσον πολλάς διαφοράς, ότι οι ρωμαίοι από το Βουκαρέϛ ή από την Βιέννην δεν καταλαμβάνουν εκείνους από την Λήμνον ή Λόγγο ή το ολιγότερον με πολλήν δυσκολίαν.​
Γράφει λοιπόν στο λήμμα Uhr (ώρα) ανάμεσα σε άλλα (έντονα δικά μου):






[...]Είναι τρεις ώραις, τέσσαρες ώραις κ.τ. εξής, δηλαδή τόσαις ώραις εχτύπησαν, τόσαις ώρες δείχνει το ωρολόγιον.[...] Και πιο κάτω: Πόσαις ώραις είναι; *Τι ώρα είναι;*[...]​
Επομένως, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε εύλογα να υποθέσουμε ότι η χρήση «τι ώρα είναι» ήταν ήδη ευρύτερα γνωστή στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα (the biggest understatement of the thread... ).


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2010)

Επιχωριάζοντα χαλκέντερε Ζάζουλα, πώς γίνεται αυτό με το φορτηγό; Μαύρη τρύπα τού έβαλαν στο πίσω μέρος της καρότσας; Και να θυμηθώ να καταθέσω ένσταση για το "στη μία".
Δόκτορα, συνέχισε τις χρονολογικές ανασκαφές, είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες. Μόνο που τώρα θα πρέπει να βάλεις τη χρονολογική όπισθεν και να βρεθείς σε Τουρκοκρατία προς Βυζάντιο. Τσίγκλισε και τον 40κο μπας και τσιμπήσει.


----------

